# 1st Annual Bird House Competition



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

"1st annual Bird House Competition"

We are happy to announce the first ever CT member competition. This project is for the fun and entertainment and all CT members are encouraged to participate.

I posted this idea a few weeks ago, and I was surprised by the apparent interest in a CT member competition. The 'Bird House Project' is generic enough and isn't limited to a specific trade. After some debate, it was realized that the value of entertainment, and least amount of controversy was the way to go.

RULES
1. You must have a post count of 50 or higher. 

2. Nothing bigger than 18"x18"x18"

3. Post 3 pictures of your finished product.

4. While building the birdhouse, take photos in various stages of building including several next to a measuring tape to verify the size. These photos will ALL be posted when the winner is announced.

4. IMPORTANT-Keep in mind this competition is for entertainment purposes only, and of course bragging rights will be afforded to the winner.
*
EDIT-Effective 8-5-10, the birdhouse dimensions have been increased to no larger than 22"x22"x22". This includes all roof overhangs, decorations, etc.
It must be able to fit in a box with interior dimensions of 22"x22"x22".*

-----------------------------

DATES and PROCEDURES

I have arranged for a moderator to make this thread a sticky until the entry deadline.

There will be another sticky thread put up shortly which is ONLY for entry photo submissions. To make it easier for the voters to see all the entries, please post PHOTOS ONLY in the entry thread. All other discussion should occur in THIS thread.

Photos must be submitted by the deadline of 12:00 am Central time on Monday, August 16, 2010 (at which time the entry thread will be locked by a moderator)

By Tuesday, August 17, a poll will be added to the entry thread for voting purposes.

Voting will be tallied by the poll feature and the entry with the most votes wins. Poll will close at 12:00 am Central time on Monday, August 30, 2010.

The winner will be contacted to submit “in progress” and measurement photos mentioned above (rule #3). The winner will be announced on September 6.

HAVE FUN and GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

Personal Message....Please try to keep negative thoughts to yourself...This is the first attempt to hold a member competition and we are all curious to see what happens!...Join in or ignore...

Thanks WNY!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WNY, glad to see you getting this thing off the ground, now let's see how far it'll fly.:thumbup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Here is the link to submit your entries.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/1st-annual-birdhouse-competition-entry-photo-thread-79348/

Thanks to WNY for his efforts!


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! job WNY,RS- And anyone else that helped!*

Great job of organizations guys,,,,,:notworthy my hat goes off to you:thumbsup:,,,,,,



IM,IN!!!!!!:clap::clap::clap:i'm only,mildly interested,,:shifty::laughing::clap:

Biff,


I just noticed your "pun" lets see how it will "fly" ,,,,good one Rizz,,,


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

Should be interesting.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I love the idea, but
The first week in june?


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

nailkiller1 said:


> I love the idea, but
> The first week in june?


There was a sense of urgency to get the ball rolling while the idea was still fresh. 

should this have been done in the winter, or are you thinking the project window is too long?


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> There was a sense of urgency to get the ball rolling while the idea was still fresh.
> 
> should this have been done in the winter, or are you thinking the project window is too long?


 
winter project for sure


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> There was a sense of urgency to get the ball rolling while the idea was still fresh.
> 
> should this have been done in the winter, or are you thinking the project window is too long?


 
Great idea, but I don't see me being able to pull it off in the peak of the season.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Wny,,*

TIMING,,, you may want to consider moving this toward the winter months. Last night on FNC - A lot of the guys can't commit to this because it is the busy time of the year ,me included ,and it might be a little difficult to get this off the ground now. Maybe October - December would be better- 2 months is plenty of time to do this project. 
I think you will get a lot more involved if you push this back.
Another issue that came up was the size,,,, any chance you can up this a little?
Brian


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

If you wait til fall, then someone else will be too busy to participate. Just do it and see what happens. I like the idea, just trying to figure out how to make one with masonry.:thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Dak,*

There were quite a few I talked with over the week that can't commit to this now- it's to busy for a lot of us,,, If it's now, then so be it, but the entries are going to be lower-
B


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

it's a little birdhouse, right? How much time are ya'll planning on spending on it? 
Sounds like a Sat. project w/ the kiddo (if you have one) - run w/ the contest WNY, those who don't participate don't get braggin' rights! Then, when the first contest is successful, you can run a winter one where folks can spend 40 hours building a Cranbrook contender!

No sense in killing this thing before it even starts, folks...

Mac


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am holding out for the bird house clinic at HD,:whistling:shifty::laughing:


It takes like 30 minutes to make a bluebird house.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*MAc,,*

I am not trying to kill anything,,,,, just passing on what I have heard from others-,
I have been waiting for this to get off the ground- If it stays as it is currenty- fine. But I wanted WNY to know what others have said- 

Brian


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

OK, I'm done.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I built this one last year, or maybe the year before, does that count?

No pics of the process though.












I'm just finishing up a wishing well planter/fountain.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Iv'e started ,,,*

planning in the shop today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :shifty:,,,this is gonna be a blast:thumbup: Can anyone say,,,,,,,,,Victorian:laughing:

Fester P.Clothammer,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Cedar shake's...and ,,,*

copper valleys,,,:shifty:,,,,,,made the shakes on the MOAK:thumbup::laughing::laughing:

Teddy,


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> copper valleys,,,:shifty:,,,,,,made the shakes on the MOAK:thumbup::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Teddy,


 I'm sure you realize that your gingerbread details will have to be authenticated as far as period and profile.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Rizz,,,*

hmmm,,,,,,,hmmmmm- you suck:jester::laughing::laughing::laughing:- I am having a blast with this Rizz,,, seriously:thumbup:

Finley R Rapanthorp,,:thumbsup:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

PrestigeR&D said:


> planning in the shop today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :shifty:,,,this is gonna be a blast:thumbup: Can anyone say,,,,,,,,,Victorian:laughing:
> 
> Fester P.Clothammer,


Well PRD....I've got my supplies together too....I might trump your copper valleys though.....Turret.....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*glad to hear that!!!!!*

The deadline,,,,CRAP!!!!!!! :laughing:~ I haven't touched since I last posted~ My work Schedule has been non stop.. but I am on the completion phase~it;s all good!:thumbsup: going to get back to it this weekend - Sunday~ ,,,:shifty::thumbup:


By the way...........
I wonder what your up to ........hey,,, I gave you some info on my materials....what gives...... come on,....out with it!!!!!,, just a hint .:laughing::laughing: 
Brian


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to treat this project like I'm in High School and it counts as 90% of my grade. In other words, I'll work on it the weekend before it's due.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I do have a model I'm considering though.:whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ok....*

Thats ........1~ down and out for the count-who's next :laughing::laughing:


Yea....and your going to do this in 1 weekend,,,,, NOT

Walter.


----------



## adamsteve (Jul 9, 2010)

It is for the first time I have heard about any competition related to birds.


----------



## designer-fixit (Jul 13, 2010)

oh wow this sound like a fun little project to work on with my oldest son.....great idea


----------



## BKBroiler (Jul 13, 2010)

*Perhaps we build them..*

Out of sand. The au natural way for a bird to live. Rustic? Check. Versatile? Check. Sturdy? Eh, not so much.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

*It's a great idea*

Would love to work on something with my daughter and this is perfect. But, I doubt I'll get to by the deadline. Do the home depot ones count? And can I put a toilet in it?


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*back to the castle....*

working on the roof system today....polishing my copper valleys...now where are the corbels going again....hmmmmmmmm:laughing:
Brian


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I bet angus is making his out of kerdi and ditra and making rain coats for the birds... I like lone's idea get it all done in 15 min before its due.


but hey all you know this should be n memory of Capt Phil. He was a bird house builder.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> I bet angus is making his out of kerdi and ditra and making rain coats for the birds... I like lone's idea get it all done in 15 min before its due.
> 
> 
> but hey all you know this should be n memory of Capt Phil. He was a bird house builder.


:laughing: 

RIP Capt. Phil...but I chuckled when I saw that he loved building bird houses....

I hope more than just a few of us go through with it...... Even though it's my brain child I'll be doing it just like Lone.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> :laughing:
> 
> RIP Capt. Phil...but I chuckled when I saw that he loved building bird houses....
> 
> I hope more than just a few of us go through with it...... Even though it's my brain child I'll be doing it just like Lone.


 When's the project due again?:blink:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I am going for the weathered and rough look. I have mine built and heading to the range to add the air vents via the 45 at 25 yards..... a couple 22 holes for flood drainage.

i hope everyone posts up pictures and has a good time doing this


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

loneframer said:


> When's the project due again?:blink:


12 AM Monday August 16th......

Sooo......three weekends left.

I've been putting it off a little, but I'm still excited to see what happens!


I know many of you guys are super busy right now, a lot of you think it's a joke, but Just slap something together and we'll all have a good laugh.:thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

okay wny. Fine the opster is in. I will try my damndest to get the best laugh from ya all.


I will try and wing something together just to part of the family. But I think to add fun what ever trade they specialize in a little peice somewhere should be in it.

in that case angus would just kerdi the thing


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> 12 AM Monday August 16th......
> 
> Sooo......three weekends left.
> 
> ...


 Hmmm, may have to go Azek with Christy's and some 23 gauge pins to cheat a little.:whistling

1 hour for detailed plans, 1 hour cut list, 1 hour assembly and 1 hour to swallow some suds and stand back and snap a few pics.

Half a day tops.:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

lone if its a 1/8 in with gaps it has to be torn out and started over..........


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> lone if its a 1/8 in with gaps it has to be torn out and started over..........


 Don't worry Ope, my skills have been honed to a razors edge. You should have seen the sheathing I had to mill out for the master shower. All in all, one showerhead, three body sprays, one hand held, one mixing valve and three volume controls.

One sheet in particular had two volume controls and two body sprays in it. 1/16 to 1/8 margin around every hole. Sounds easier than it is. The holesaw tends to walk a bit upon entry. It's easy to lose 1/8" in any direction.:furious:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Warner...*

you did not build what I am.... I guarantee that! ~ :thumbsup:
and by the way... are you in..? If so... I really could use your vote.. 
Brian


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

just bust it's head off.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I built one but the bunny put it over 18" :furious:


 Angus..
are you in on this..... Lop the head off...:laughing: 
Brian


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't even know what is going on.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Angus..
> are you in on this..... Lop the head off...:laughing:
> Brian



I think I may just post it in the designer area. :sailor:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Warner...*

are you in? If your in.. I need you to vote.....I have a BIG problem.. just want to get this in...
B


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Good News for Brian*

We have a majority vote from the 5 I listed.

The Birdhouse dimensions including all overhangs, decorations, etc. must not exceed 22" x 22" x 22". It must be able to fit in a box with inside dimensions of 22"x22"x22".


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

rselectric1 said:


> We have a majority vote from the 5 I listed.
> 
> The Birdhouse dimensions including all overhangs, decorations, etc. must not exceed 22" x 22" x 22". It must be able to fit in a box with inside dimensions of 22x22x22.


Oh, maybe Warner will build that 22"x22"x22" box. Rumor has it, he's got some fancy kinda tools.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Ron...*

Thank you .. and thanks to all that voted..... I do appreciate it.. my apologies for the conundrum ~ THANK YOU:clap::thumbup:
Brian


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

is that 22 feet by 22 feet by 22 feet


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> is that 22 feet by 22 feet by 22 feet


 No, because your hemi is not a birdhouse.:w00t:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ok lone you a funny young man are ya.............. hey i still have to get the directions for this damn thing i stuck my foot in my mouth to do....I have an idea to build it out of stack empty brass shells.........


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> ok lone you a funny young man are ya.............. hey i still have to get the directions for this damn thing i stuck my foot in my mouth to do....I have an idea to build it out of stack empty brass shells.........


 Directions? 22"x22"x22", that's pretty much all I know.:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

so is that 21 7/8 x 21 7/8 x 21 7/8...........hahhaaa yeah I need to jig something up the house where I am working has a tune of old wood in the garage.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> so is that 21 7/8 x 21 7/8 x 21 7/8...........hahhaaa yeah I need to jig something up the house where I am working has a tune of old wood in the garage.


 I'm going with Azek. It's gonna happen on Saturday. I don't have a plan yet, but may build it from pure vision, or lack thereof.:blink:

I will build the roof as a seperate module, which will lift off to remove the deviders for cleaning. Thinking maybe a 6 unit dwelling, or 4, with a wraparound porch.:whistling


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

so 6 units at 50 bucks a month rent wow man...you are a slave driver to them birdies


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> hey i still have to get the directions for this damn thing.


All the "rules" including the update we agreed upon last night are in post #1 of this thread.:thumbsup:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Ron....Thank You:notworthy

I know this has been a PITA....I owe you a beer to say the least!

22x22x22 is fine with me.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

WNYcarpenter said:


> "1st annual Bird House Competition"
> 
> We are happy to announce the first ever CT member competition. This project is for the fun and entertainment and all CT members are encouraged to participate.
> 
> ...


re post


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

so i can make it 22 x 22 x 22 either way fron or back up or down easy numbers to recall for us old folks


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> so i can make it 22 x 22 x 22 either way fron or back up or down easy numbers to recall for us old folks


That's right "sonny" :wheelchair:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Thank you WNY...*



WNYcarpenter said:


> Ron....Thank You:notworthy
> 
> I know this has been a PITA....I owe you a beer to say the least!
> 
> 22x22x22 is fine with me.


 THANKS:thumbup:I appreciate it:thumbsup: sorry for throwing a wrench in this.. it was an oversight Thanks WNY:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

OK, now that everyones birdsnest is unbunched, did anyone but Brian actually start theirs yet?:whistling


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

These houses are all 21 3/4 " square :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

cranbrook2 said:


> These houses are all 21 3/4 " square :whistling


 Hmmm, quite the entrepreneur, huh Cranbrook?:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*well...*

11 days left.. actually 10- Thats why I took some time off for myself for a change to do what I want:thumbup:..schedualed this in- planning:thumbsup: Back at it tomorrow- work saturday... off Sunday- and back on the CTBHC:hammer::thumbup:

I hate to rush something like this....  I want to do a really nice job on this and get creative.. started with the platform and just went from there- I will tell you it's not a"totall" box structure... and man... I am having a blast gentleman:clap::thumbup: 

Brian


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

I sold 40 of these in 3 months . They sell fast at Christmas too .


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> 11 days left.. actually 10- Thats why I took some time off for myself for a change to do what I want:thumbup:..schedualed this in- planning:thumbsup: Back at it tomorrow- work saturday... off Sunday- and back on the CTBHC:hammer::thumbup:
> 
> I hate to rush something like this....  I want to do a really nice job on this and get creative.. started with the platform and just went from there- I will tell you it's not "totally" box structure... and man... I am having a blast gentleman:clap::thumbup:
> 
> Brian


 That's awesome Brian.:thumbup: I'm more the "Let's see how elaborate and creative I can make this thing in 4-5 hours, tops" kind of guy.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

cranbrook2 said:


> I sold 40 of these in 3 months . They sell fast at Christmas too .


 I hate to ask a how much question, so ummm, "What do those retail for Cran?":laughing:


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

loneframer said:


> I hate to ask a how much question, so ummm, "What do those retail for Cran?":laughing:


This size goes for $ 200.00 a piece , no tax


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I hate to ask a how much question, so ummm, "What do those retail for Cran?":laughing:



Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed. 

JUST KIDDING :jester:


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

"A little" over the max size requirements but I couldn't help it, there are some big birds in these parts. :whistling















nice bird houses so far :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

3 hours in on the build.:clap: Pushing the max on size requirements. I may have to use 1/2" for the base, instead of 3/4".:whistling
I'm using all my trademark materials and techniques.:thumbup:

*I LOVE THE SMELL OF CHRISTY'S IN THE MORNING!!!*:blink:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Way to GO!!!*

Glad to hear that Rizz~ :thumbsup: just finished ,my last 2 "wrap" clap top pieces-.... I could not work on the front roof until I got the front siding finished - I had to glue the face of the the framing members and then clamp (from the top)the clap siding up against the framing and then pin nail , the sides and back are sided and the roof is about 1/3rd of the way. I will be back at tomorrow.. going to Angola for some R&R - enjoy your project~ I am:thumbup:
Kudos!:thumbup:
Brian


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Glad to hear that Rizz~ :thumbsup: just finished ,my last 2 "wrap" clap top pieces-.... I could not work on the front roof until I got the front siding finished - I had to glue the face of the the framing members and them clamp (from the top)the clap siding up against the framing and then pin nail , the sides and back are sided and the roof is about 1/3rd of the way. I will be back at tomorrow.. going to Angola for some R&R - enjoy your project~ I am:thumbup:
> Kudos!:thumbup:
> Brian


 Angola:laughing:

I was there about 2 months ago to watch a zombie movie get filmed....ended up drinking at the Angola Moose with some crazy strangers...........Good times.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

this week I am gonna knock it down. a few hours each day at the job and by friday i should be done. wait till ya see the sail


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Wrapping 'er up tomorrow. Ran out of PVC cement.:shifty: Need a bag of ready mix too.:blink:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

bag of READY MIX??????????? hey i have some kevlar laying around.........I can make a safe bird house...Hell i might have to build two one for me to fit in


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I measured the width 22-1/2" and that is without the copper gutters.


You were given 4 extra inches after pleading for it and you still went over? 

For all the time you're putting into this thing, I don't understand that thought process. 
It's like you're doing everything in your power to be disqualified. Why?

Mac


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's the sneak peek of our project...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*MAc...*

It was an honest mistake by me... no I am not trying to get disqualified MAc... you seem like your upset with me...... If they have a winter Comp... I am going to be a lot more careful. Thats what happens when you concentrate on platforms and not the entire structure. 
I did this all in my head Mac ...and proceeded from there. Mac .. I am an honest guy,., I am under the height..by a lot, 5",, and under on the depth - by 1-3/4" . Look .. I am just being honest with you guys.. I apologies .. :sad: 

If this was for a trophy/prize... you can bet from what I have learned through this BH comp that I would not make any mistakes on the overall dimensions.. and I would spend a lot more time in my plans-and they would be drafted.. but this was the first one,., and my first BH ....so I am learning as I go what to take into consideration when building... this BH has a lot of details that extend beyond the platform of 18x18 that...which I did not take into account.. 
Brian


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*very nice...*

MAc...very nice-- let me guess... cedar ~ thief:laughing::jester:
Brian


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> MAc...very nice-- let me guess... cedar ~ thief:laughing::jester:
> Brian


 Doesn't anybody build birdhouses out of plastic anymore?:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

lone I got a woodie looking at your picture...................i will be ok in a few minutes................i saw a stack of buckets...you know that is **** to us tile guys


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

opiethetileman said:


> lone I got a woodie looking at your picture...................i will be ok in a few minutes................i saw a stack of buckets...you know that is **** to us tile guys


haha, tiling p0rn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ANGUS I offically admire you now son........we can be broke back buckets and still build bird houses in the nude with all them there buckets......................woowwwwwwwww I think i had a stroke


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

PrestigeR&D said:


> you seem like your upset with me.


Not upset, just perplexed. You put a ton of effort into the thing, it's obvious from the sneak peek pics
Just seemed after given the size reprieve, to not hit that second set of measurements...odd.

I personally don't care if you're off by 1/2". I just want to see copper gutters on a birdhouse. I sure as hell ain't gonna do it but I want to see what it'd look like! You put copper valleys in your roof and have individual cedar shingles, fer crissake! I have no doubts you're gonna place highly here! 

In my initial vote, I suggested making the overall size 40x40x40 just to cover all the bases. This is a "for fun only" competition - I don't think anyone would've cared that you missed by less than an inch. twice.

How about - not worry anymore about the measurements and just finish the build? I don't care if it's exact, I don't think anyone else is going to get too upset either... just angle your camera so we can't see that heavy 1/2"!!

Mac


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Reminder*

Just a reminder.

Post 3 pics of your entry on this thread

http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/1st-annual-birdhouse-competition-entry-photo-thread-79348/no later than Sunday, August 15 at 11:59 pm Central Time. Monday, August 16 at 12:00 midnight I will lock the entry thread.

Remember to post only your pictures and (no commentary etc.--- See post 1 in this thread for clarification)

Talk away in *this* thread.:thumbsup:

And for GAWD sakes, remember that the winner must be able to provide in progress photos with the measuring tape.

Good luck guys-this will be interesting!!!!!!!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> lone I got a woodie looking at your picture...................i will be ok in a few minutes................i saw a stack of buckets...you know that is **** to us tile guys


 Best part is, they're grape juice buckets.:clap: Next door neighbor is a wine making fool.:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree with Mac. I don't care if it's over due to details. I just want to see the birds feathers flying as they fight to habitate that thing.:thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah lone. i think i with stuff an ostrich in my house and then take pictures...FLY now suckers


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*5 Days left.....*

I have to say ... I am enjoying this ...  I can't wait till the winter BHC comes .. If there is one..hopefully Is this the first "Official" contest that CT has had here? 
Brian.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I have to say ... I am enjoying this ...  I can't wait till the winter BHC comes .. If there is one..hopefully Is this the first "Official" contest that CT has had here?
> Brian.


 It's the first one I know of Brian. I have to admit, I was slow getting motivated at first, but after seeing what you're up to, I may have to invest some more time in detailing this week. I'm leaving it unpainted cuz that's how I roll with Azek. My sister is probably going to add her personal touch with paint after I present it to my mom this weekend. Mom was always putting out bird seed when I was a kid, so much so that there was nothing in my college fund.:laughing: Oh well, I never would have learned the skills I have now if I was litigating cases for a living.:thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*write behind you Rizz...*

I knew the date was coming up quicker by the day... I had scheduled it in - sort of like my vacation for myself.. truly was.. I get to be creative just like you and everybody else involved here. I think it's great:thumbsup: My only problem is...... I can't leave it alone..:laughing: your write OCD:thumbsup:
I was going to ask you if you were going to paint it.... I think that is a great idea.. :thumbup: that is one well thought out design Rizz..Looks awesome :thumbup: I can't wait to see it when its done. Like your thoughts and design with this ~ " step outside the box" formality and do something different-I think of it as a challenge:thumbup:. 
Mac's looks awesome as well... Cedar planking and all:thumbup: Glad we have some interest from others as well:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

It,s funny how building birdhouses can be so addicting :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

cranbrook2 said:


> It,s funny how building birdhouses can be so addicting :laughing:


 No offense intended Cran, but I hope you're wrong. I don't want to get as far into it as you are.:laughing:


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

I created a monster for myself . I never planned on building so many myself but the orders keep coming in and money is much better then i ever made building real houses .


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*crunch time...*

53hrs -52min left
Brian


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Saturday morning scramble. Heading out to do some final detailing on the build.

It's not to late to jump in folks. You have until midnight tomorrow night to post entry pics.:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My entry is in.:thumbup:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

sure riz paint it white so we cant see the gaps in the joints. I have to finish mine up tommrow.Hey I am rookie by far at this and doing it for maral if nothing else.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> sure riz paint it white so we cant see the gaps in the joints. I have to finish mine up tommrow.Hey I am rookie by far at this and doing it for maral if nothing else.


 That's raw material Opie, yer looking at the gaps.:thumbup:

It's about participation for me. I wanted to be a part of it.:clap:

Brian, however, has become obsessed with the most minor details. I hope he's OK when it's all over.:laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

yeah ya know I am just ribbin ya riz............I hope they all laugh at mine. Its for a fun cause.........poor brian will have to go see a doctor soon over a tape measure


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I need a back yard, I just have a real hard time doing projects like this in the living room of my condo :sad:


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

loneframer said:


> My entry is in.:thumbup:


Great job !! :thumbsup: There goes my business


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

loneframer said:


> My entry is in.:thumbup:


Cool Lone, I totally regret not getting in on this. 

Should be some interesting builds here - good luck to all :thumbsup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Clarification*

A couple people asked me if the deadline was Sunday or Monday night. 

The deadline for posting in the entry thread is Monday at 12 am Central Time. (In reality, that's tomorrow night-Sunday Night)

Also, any *entrants* or mods who want to comment on Brian's latest travail (measurements) please feel free to PM me with your comments on how to handle this. Unfortunately as of now, I see it as a disqualify. However....

Keep in mind that this a "just for fun" contest as well as the first of it's kind here. We are all learning from this "test run".

Any future contests should have the bugs worked out and rules written to reflect any misunderstandings.

I'll decide after talking with those of you whom have not yet let me know. (All communications will be kept confidential btw) :thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

opiethetileman said:


> yeah ya know I am just ribbin ya riz............I hope they all laugh at mine. Its for a fun cause.........poor brian will have to go see a doctor soon over a tape measure


 Let's get pumped up about this!:clap:I don't care if yours is made out of one of your buckets. It's a birdhouse for Petes sake.:laughing:

I think we should give Brian a cubic inches allowance. arty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I need a back yard, I just have a real hard time doing projects like this in the living room of my condo :sad:


 Uh huh, but you'll rebuild yer miter saw on the dining room table.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

cranbrook2 said:


> Great job !! :thumbsup: There goes my business


 Rest easy Cranbrook, I'd have to get $750 bucks for that model to break even.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

superseal said:


> Cool Lone, I totally regret not getting in on this.
> 
> Should be some interesting builds here - good luck to all :thumbsup:


 You still have better than 30 hours left, slap some boards together and join in.:thumbup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*where does the time go,,,,*

the pressure is on Very nice work Rizz.... I am totally blown away:thumbup: very nice:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> the pressure is on
> Brian


 Pressure? You trying to compress your project into the box?:whistling


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't think two months is enough time for entry, I'd give it about six months. Especially in the summer when we are busy, most of us don't have the time for bird houses. 

You guys say "just slap some boards together, it's only a birdhouse". Well no, we are professionals and take pride in our work, no one's going to just slap boards together.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

damn....there goes my entry.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I had to go buy one and claim it as mine.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I had to go buy one and claim it as mine.


 Would that be a glass house?:shifty:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

he knows better than that :laughing:


----------



## 3926 (Dec 7, 2005)

I,m really impressed with the imagination being used on these birdhouses :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffatsquan (Mar 16, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Looks like I already won boys. Momma loves the new focal point outside her kitchen window.:thumbsup:


 
Riz, you and the bird house look to be a half a bubble out of plumb

Where as the mother seems to be dead n--s ON!

btw your participation on this site is top shelf, Thanks!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jeffatsquan said:


> Riz, you and the bird house look to be a half a bubble out of plumb
> 
> Where as the mother seems to be dead n--s ON!
> 
> btw your participation on this site is top shelf, Thanks!


 Actually, the BH and myself are plumb. My mother and number 2 son, who took the picture are peas of a pod.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

CCCo. said:


> Well you guys can't have all the fun,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you post pics in the entry thread? Looks like a Toucan House, or is that two can?:thumbsup:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

There ya go Lone...it's black walnut with teak oil......the light grain was a glue up scrap. The whole thing will look better Thursday....garbage day:laughing: 


another topic, but the mill we used didn't spend any time matching pieces before gluing. Doesn't make any sense to me....


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Did you post pics in the entry thread? Looks like a Toucan House, or is that two can?:thumbsup:


really CCCo. Post that in the entry thread!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> There ya go Lone...it's black walnut with teak oil......the light grain was a glue up scrap.


 Ipe is AKA Brazilian Walnut, so I guess I'm not a complete dumbass.:w00t:


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

WNY, I like the walnut roof. That one piece has a knot that looks like an eye, kinda like the eye on the priamid on dollar bills. 

Great job guys! Each one has it's own theme to it.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> really CCCo. Post that in the entry thread!


I went and got some bird food, and snapped a couple more pics. 

I will post them over there soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Well,,,,*

It is done ,,, have some other work to do on it ,, but - pretty much finished...

Thanks Seth & Ron ,, you guys did a great job:thumbsup:- it was a pleasure contributing-:thumbup:
Brian


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Nice lookin' house, man...like seeing the gutters and downspouts!
How many hours did you end up putting into it?

Mac


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Brian- MY Thanks button is worn out again.:laughing:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Opie!!!!! WTF? bwak,bwak.....:laughing:


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

What, he's still got 3 hours...plenty o' time!

Mac


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*Mac...*

To many.... 

the gutters..... they actually work- OCD:laughing:
Brian


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

It looked like they were functional from the initial shots...soldered to the gutter system? Did you do that before or after you installed the gutters?

you playin' coy w/ the time? I was figuring you'd have 40-50 into it when all was said and done...just curious as to how close I was!

I know you can only have 3 shots in the Entry thread but ya oughta put up some closeups here so we can see the work!

Mac


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Mmmm, food. :thumbsup:

Darn Birds, 
They don't need money for nothin, and they get their chicks for free. :shutup:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

*will..do*



BuiltByMAC said:


> It looked like they were functional from the initial shots...soldered to the gutter system? Did you do that before or after you installed the gutters?
> 
> you playin' coy w/ the time? I was figuring you'd have 40-50 into it when all was said and done...just curious as to how close I was!
> 
> ...


 But it is time for a drink Mac I AM~ spent -throw some up tomorrow:thumbsup: 68-1/2 hrs- you were close-. The gutter system I soldered before it was mounted.. long long story to this.. I am just glad I can relax now-:thumbsup:
Brian


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CCCo. said:


> Mmmm, food. :thumbsup:
> 
> Darn Birds,
> They don't need money for nothin, and they get their chicks for free.


I think he gets points for making a full-furnished house. Food, water, shelter. It may not be as pretty as the others, but it's surely functional & ready to be moved in!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Man, I don't have to vote, do I? You guys came up with some really unique designs and the details are shweet.:thumbsup:

I'm sure we can all find a little lady in our lives that would love a doll house. What do you guys think? Doll house project for next contest?


----------

